# Health care reform



## Vale (Apr 4, 2010)

Does anyone know a good source of information on the health care reform? I'm particularly interested in how it affects immigrants. Thanks!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Early days....but this discusses some of the issues relevant to those in immigrant status:
http://www.hlc.org/Att_3_-_CRS_Report.pdf


----------

